# From Fat Bloke, to Yoked



## NordicNacho (Jan 16, 2007)

Stats

6'7" 271 pounds to much beer and mexican food 

Goals: I need to get back in Basketball shape I like to play like a small forward or shooting guard so I need to lean up to get my quikness and vert back and stay strong so hard fouls taking it to hole don't hurt to much or even better hurt those who try. My lower back is really weak right now so I got to strengthen that so I spend less time at the chiropracter

Workout Plan:Max-OT plan http://www.ast-ss.com/max-ot/max-ot_intro.asp
Looks like a cool plan I've been on it for a week and have been sore all over so it must be working.


Supps

Natures Science Multi Vit
Sci Fit TZ3 Stack, Pro MRP 10pd, Caffeine pills
ON 100% Gold Whey 10pd, On Creatine Powder 2000 grams
Xyience XM2 10pd
BSN No-Explode
EAS 100% Whey
Kirkland Fish Oil, 400 pills

Thats it for know but Im going to order some more tommorrow  

Workout today
Biceps
Barbell Preacher Curl, 95-6 105-6 105-6
Dumbell Incline Curl 40-6 45-6 50-5

Triceps

Barbell Lying Triceps Extension, 95-6 105-6 105-5
Cable Pushdowns 160-6 160-6 160-6 thats all the weight they got at balleys
Triceps Extension on machine - 50-6 50-6 60-5

Still got to do cardio tonight
Burpees 

I'll post picks tomorrow. It won't be pretty  But should keep me motivated.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 18, 2007)

yesterday worked out shoulders

Military Barbell Press on smith machine
6-155 X 3 
Seated Dumbbell Press
6-65 6-70 6-70
Standing Side Lateral Dumbbell Raises
30-6 40-6

Cardio
Burpees 95


----------



## goandykid (Jan 18, 2007)

Nice to see a journal, keep up the good work.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for stopping by goandykid and for the kind words 


friday

chest and legs
didn't write down the weight lifted so sort of guessimating

Flat Barbell Bench Press
6x225 6x245 5X255

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press
6X80 6X80 5X90

Dips


2X6XBWplus 30
sucks I need to get a dip belt. Have to use a belt connected to a machine to add weight


I did leg press and squats on a machine
don't remember the weight. but my legs are very weak I have neglected them to long. 

Partied hard on Friday and Saturday excuse my brothers birthday


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 21, 2007)

Sunday Back my Fav

Hammer strength Iso-Lateral Rowing

wm up 10X90 10X180 6X270
6X340 5X390 5X390

Seated Cable Rows 
6x160 2x6x200 this is all the weight this machine has at my gym so this is the last time i do these.

Lat Pull-downs This machine uses compressed air so it gets heavier as you pull down a great workout
wm 10x120 10x200
6X260 6X260 

Pull Ups

6X240 6X260 
6X260 6X260 6X280

worked out Abs on the swissball and did other ab exercises

I've been on this progam two weeks and am loving it. Getting bigger and stronger plus I don't have to spend a bunch of time in the gym.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 21, 2007)

NP, you stopped updating I figured it was goign to be shortest journal ever.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 21, 2007)

goandykid said:


> NP, you stopped updating I figured it was goign to be shortest journal ever.



First time I've ever done this kind of thing should be cool to see the progress.  Lot of information and cool people here on Iron Mag think you'll be stuck with me for a while


----------



## goandykid (Jan 21, 2007)

Glad to hear. I always wanted to make a journal, I probly will in a few months. I keep track of my own lifts in a workout binder, but moving it onto IM would be nice.

Like I have a printed version of what to do on that set day, but after every workout I pencil in updates on how much weight and if I got more reps out. Either way, online or not, it certainly helps. Keep the progress up, maybe I'll make mine soon.


----------



## Spud (Jan 22, 2007)

Quick question, how do you fit onto the bench? It would seem like your ass should be falling off the bench making it very awkward. Do you have a special, elongated version or something?


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 22, 2007)

Sort of a problem

I can't use the decline and incline benches that have the barbell racks.  Im to big so I just use the dumbell benches but its sort of weird when your head is off the bench on the declines.  Flat bench is fine cause i can just slide down.
thanks for stopping by


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 22, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Sort of a problem
> 
> I can't use the decline and incline benches that have the barbell racks.  Im to big so I just use the dumbell benches but its sort of weird when your head is off the bench on the declines.  Flat bench is fine cause i can just slide down.
> thanks for stopping by



Take an adjustable bench and move it to the power rack, then you can put the pins wherever you want them.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 22, 2007)

Good idea I'll have to try that.  

thanks


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 22, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Good idea I'll have to try that.
> 
> thanks



My pleasure.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 22, 2007)

Just Cardio and Abs today

HIT Cardio

8 sprints of 80 yards on a dirt track. gradually speed up, sprint walk back and then sprint again. First time I've ever done this its a good workout.   :bounce:  

abs- working them out on the swiss ball. still sore from yesterday.  this what i do on the ball  

later


----------



## goandykid (Jan 22, 2007)

Swiss ball works wonders. Whats your reg ab routine look like? I jsut go heavy on that curling machine then 3xmax on the swiss ball.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 22, 2007)

I used to do a bunch of crunches, jackknifes, leg raises.  This ball is killing my abs they are not used to it.  I've  just been doing crunches on it and sitting on it while I watch tv.  Im sore all over   I got a bad lower back hopefully with a stonger core I can do deads and not worry about having it go out.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 22, 2007)

Max OT is a good program.  I use it as well.

Good work.  Remember to really focus on those heavy compound movements and dont use machines unless you have too.


Good luck.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for stopping by

I try to use compound movents  but it hard whwn you don't have a spotter so i've been using dumbells when i can instead of a barbell.

 Chest
Incline Dumbell Bench Press  wmup 10-30 10-50 1-80
                                        6-90 0-95 could not get it started 6-90 6-90
Flat barbell Bench Press   wmup 10-135 6-205 5-225  First time using the real bench not the smith machine.  Barely got the last one up nothing like the fear of embarrassiment to make you get that last one up

decline dumbell press  6-100 the dumbells at my gym only go up to 100 so got to figure something out.

Cardio

HIT   8 sprints 80 yds

abs  worked out on the swiss ball.   tommorrow is back my fav

new body weight is 264.1  Down 6.9 pds in a week


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrast on losing weight! 

I don't know what your BF is, but might that be _too_ fast?  You don't want to lose muscle along with the fat.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 23, 2007)

What too fast?


----------



## goandykid (Jan 23, 2007)

How do I subscribe to this or any other thread? Does it just tell me updates on postings?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2007)

goandykid said:


> What too fast?



The weight loss may have been a bit fast.  It you're losing more than a pound or two, some of it the weight loss may be muscle.

To subscribe to this thread, go the the "Thread Tools" menu above, click on it, then click on "Subscribe to this thread."


----------



## goandykid (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey Dom  

I think its going to slow down this next week. Last week I weighed myself in the afternoon this last time in the morning so that might of added a few pounds Thanks for stoping by


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 25, 2007)

Back

dumbell rows wmups 10-45 10-70
6-100 not enough weight can't do these anymore

Hammer strength Iso-Lateral Rowing 6-280 6-330 6-350


Chin ups 6-240 6-280 5-300


V bar pull downs 6-260 6-270 6-280


no cardio today my legs are sore as hell after sprinting for two day in a row.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 25, 2007)

Shoulders and triceps

Seated Dumbell Press wmup 10-30 8-40 1-60
6-70 6-75 6-50 last set when all the way down and went really slow on the downword motion

Dumbell clean and jerk 6-50 6-50 went really slow on the way down really gets the heart going. Did these instead of military barbell press 

Standing Side lateral Dumbell Raise
6-35 8-40

Arnold Press 6-40 6-50

Tri's

lying Tricep Extensions 6-95 6-105 5-110

worked my abs on the swiss ball

like 4 people were on the cable machine doing chest flies so could do not work the tris on that next time I'll just do dips. Didn't think of it


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 30, 2007)

Tue
Chest

flat barbell

5-225 5-205 hamie's started cramping up while I was benching

incline dumbell

80-6 80-6 80-5


decline dumbell

5-100


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 5, 2007)

Got behind

Wed

Back

Iso rows- 6-320 6-370 6-370 5-410
Wide grip pull downs 6-200 6-260 6-260
chin ups 6-280 5-300
Dumbell Row 10-100

Thurs
Shoulders
seated dumbbell press wm 10-30 8-45 1-70
6-70 5-75
Standing Dumbell press 4-55 4-60 4-60
Side lateral dumbell raises 6-35 6-35 6-35

Triceps

wm 65
Lying Tricep Extensions 6-95 4-115 5-105 joint on my arm started to kill
Dips 3 x 10 Bw

Sat

Biceps

Preacher curl wm 10-45 10-65 6-95 6-115 6-120
Incline Dumbell curls 40-6 6-50 6-55

Legs

Squats 3 sets of 10
lunges 3 sets of 10

didn't have much time left.


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 19, 2007)

Been lifting just have not been keeping a journal.  Started the German Volume Training yesterday.  I like it so far.

Flat Bench Press  10x10  135
seated dumbell press  10x10 35
dips  bw  6x10

today should be a bitch its legs

cool program makes the journal part real easy


----------



## NordicNacho (May 1, 2007)

Man Im slacking on this journal

taking 2 days off my whole body hurts, and the joint on one arm aches.  Todays the second day just eating a lot of protien and sleeping and letting my body heal.  my legs are still sore hopefully I will be able to sprint tomorrow  I have been slacking on the cardio just hitting the gym hard.  My 30th birthday is on the 31st so I need to step it up.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 3, 2007)

5-1

Dumbell incline  10x10  70 pounds  90 sec rest
dips  BW  10x10  90 sec rest
seated shoulder press  6x10  40
         side raise          6x10  15

I'd do them back to back  4 sets and then rest 90 seconds  my shoulders were killing me.

can't wait till i hit the gym today.  ripped tabs are giving me some great workouts and results


----------



## NordicNacho (May 3, 2007)

5-2

Back

Lat pull down
220  this machine uses air so when you pull it down it gets harder
arms in pullup position
220  10x10 

one arm dumbell row

90  10x10  tough

in ahour or two will start some hit cardio


----------

